# Wirey Vizslas



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

So now that Nelly is approaching the grand old age of 10 months, I have some extra time to read up on other things I am interested in, such as Wirey Vizslas!

I have seen so much variation in wirey appearance, even some that are verging on the Labradoodle look! Is this down to the breeding lines? Do some puppies start off wirey and some start off looking smooth and develop the wirey coat? Does the coat get more wirey/curly/full as the dog ages? I saw a young one recently, beautiful, with a very thick, curly coat in contrast to what I understood a wirey's appearance to be, which is like Har's Ruby. 

Looking for some answers from the wirey experts!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wirey's come in all coat types Nelly, even litter siblings can be very different in appearance. I think the variation comes down to the fact that their still a relatively new breed (1930's) and they haven't "standardised" as yet.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Well to start you off with some more reading, here is a recent interview with Scout's breeder. http://www.perrospolivalentes.com/articulos/entrada.php?idae=19 She talks a bit about the coat and differences between smoothies and wirey Vs. 

But yes you're spot on with the coat differences. Since my breeder says it better than I can, I'll repost what she wrote in a booklet she sent me. 

In the past years, the HWV population in Hungary shows improving tendency in coat quality as well as in homogeneity. But still we can see several types of wiry coat, so the question may arise: What should the ideal HWV coat look like?
There are two main types of wiry coat that are considered ideal for the breed: The one is the shorter hair type, where the wiry coat is about 2-3 cm long, very thick, fits tight on the body, and where the beard is shorter as well. The other main type is the longer hair type, where the hair covering the body can be 3-5 cm long and the beard is much more striking and spectacular. 
Both coat types...fit the FCI standard...'Wiry, close lying, strong, dense and not glossy...'" 

She goes on to say that the shorter coat is preferred by hunters because the upkeep is much easier and the longer coat is preferred in the show ring thanks to that "striking and spectacular beard."  I love that phrase. 

There are also undesirable coats, which is where you get either a super long and soft coat or no wire at all. Most of the dogs I've seen from the UK have the longer coat type, but Gonegos is a very well respected kennel there that has the short type. Check out their facebook page for amazing pictures. https://www.facebook.com/HungarianWirehairedVizsla

Scout was the only one in her litter to have the longer type and someone actually called her a labradoodle, sigh. So, yeah, those with the longer types are basically born with that coat, but it will grow out a little longer as they age. 

Since I clearly haven't written enough, here are a few more links with pictures showing how the coat developed on some dogs. 
http://www.zoldmali.hu/index.php?content=644
http://www.zoldmali.hu/index.php?content=282
http://www.zoldmali.hu/index.php?content=54

And a pic of Scout and her littermates around 6 weeks old. You can see how much lighter she is and that she already has a beard. 
And here are pics of her and her sister Sadie (still smooth) around 15 weeks.

Ok, I'll spare you any more information!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

This is Ruby and Truly (a gonegos daughter) just for comparison. Truly's litter sister Red is actually not a wirey as Ruby so there is a stark difference even in litters as I said earlier.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow the differences are really something! Thanks so much both, I find it so interesting and I'm so looking forward to reading through all those links einspänner, very good of you to go to the trouble to get them for me. 

Haha the beard! I'll never forget harrigab's photo of Ruby with the rope toy captioned 'Ruby and her beard extensions'. ;D

So many comments about the wirey I saw recently being a Labradoodle! Will try to get a photo of it, need to ask permission first but it really is beautiful. 

Thanks so much again guys


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

some more coat comparisons, the first on is Spider, she's Truly's full sister but from a later litter



the second is Ruby having a stretch




and the third is Ruby and Fen, Fen is Truly and Spider's mum.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

All gorgeous but all really quite different. I just love those beards! This might sound silly, but I have never met a wiry V with a coat like Ruby's, does it feel wiry or surprisingly soft?

Oh and excellent bunch of names


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

all their coats are surprisingly soft and quite silky Nelly.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great trail mix of pictures   Modulator 

The Boys and mates all look very happy pants to me Pappa 

and thanks for sharing these

made me smile a few miles


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Spider has got the "weirdest" eyes though, never seen a V with eyes like hers.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing about her eyes. It's like they're just a shade lighter than normal. Hauntingly beautiful though. Very predator-like.


----------

